# Penguin books are back!!!



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Nora Roberts new book is now listed (but at the very end of Nora's titles, if you search by author in kindle store), "Magic Bleeds" is there, etc. Time for a buying frenzy!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Woot!!  Bought 3, put one on price watch (still not paying $15 for a new release, even if it was the one I wanted most of the 4 I've been waiting on). Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I rushed over to see if the new Nora Roberts book was there. Sadly it isn't, but it is not due for release until tomorrow. I'll be checking then.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, thank you!; I knew I'd find out about it here first. Buying frenzy is right; I just bought 2 of those at the top of my list (one of which was the Nora Roberts), but will be searching out more.

I'd love to see Penguin's sales stats.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Savor the moment is not up yet hopefully soon!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Found the Nora Roberts new book "Savor the Moment". It is a little tricky to find it. You have to search Nora Roberts and then go to the bottom of the list of books and it is there. If you search by _Savor the Moment by Nora Robert _ you only get the paperback.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If anybody would like me to add to this to make them easier to find, just let me know!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You're the best Heather.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Woohoo! Just bought it!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Thanks for posting the link for Lover Mine, Luv -- I just searched for it and couldn't find it!  (And it still shows with an "I'd like to read this book on Kindle!" link.)  Can you find Dead in the Family?  (I can't find that one either, but I guess I'm not searching correctly.)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting the link to Savor the Moment - I wasn't able to find it myself.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't found Dead in the Family or Changes. If anybody does, let me know and I'll add a link.

If there are any other books now available that you know have been tied up in this dispute, just let me know and I'll add them.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Found the Nora Roberts new book "Savor the Moment". It is a little tricky to find it. You have to search Nora Roberts and then go to the bottom of the list of books and it is there. If you search by _Savor the Moment by Nora Robert _ you only get the paperback.


If you search under the Kindle Store, instead of general books, it's there, but at the bottom of the list, which I thought was odd. I would have expected it at the top.

Thanks, luv... , for making it easier on all of us!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't found Dead in the Family or Changes. If anybody does, let me know and I'll add a link.


Maybe they're still rolling them out. Thanks so much for posting all the other links! And thanks to Wisteria for letting us all know that it seems like the Penguin nightmare is over! (Or at least ending...)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

If you don't mind doing the pretty links, Heather, here are some other books that I know I've seen others mention as being interested in (including that dang $15 Storm Prey which I didn't buy yet but someone else may want to):

http://www.amazon.com/The-Lost-Fleet-Victorious-ebook/dp/B003NX7OLO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1274895284&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Bewitched-Betrayed-ebook/dp/B003NX7NWO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1274895349&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Prey-ebook/dp/B003NX70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1274895394&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Much as I like Nora Roberts, I'll wait until the prices go down.  

Savor the Moment is ranked #164 in the Kindle store.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Not many details yet, but here's a small article on WSJ.com.

Some very observant KB members noticed Penguin books becoming available even before this article was posted online! See this thread for a helpful listing of the books that are now available, complete with links, compiled by Luvmy4brats. (So far, the books aren't easy to find, so it's a big help that Luv is doing this!)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't found Dead in the Family or Changes. If anybody does, let me know and I'll add a link.
> 
> If there are any other books now available that you know have been tied up in this dispute, just let me know and I'll add them.


The new Sookie book (Dead and Gone) is on the first page of 'Fantasy' books in the kindle book store (the title that came out in early May).


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> The new Sookie book (Dead and Gone) is on the first page of 'Fantasy' books in the kindle book store (the title that came out in early May).


That was Book 9 (released in May of '09). _Dead in the Family_ is Book 10 -- it was released this May. Hopefully, they'll roll it out soon, although I'm not as anxious to read it as I once was because I've heard many not-so-good reviews of it!


----------



## jbriordan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Wisteria for the find! Thanks for links luv!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just checked a book (as I do everyday) by Penguin that as of this morning was not available and as I do every AM I check 'yes I'd like to read this on my kindle' & in the afternoon I do the same thing BUT today the book in question (Storm Prey-Sandford) is available for the kindle (hurray!) BUT at 15.37 (yikes) so I guess since I fussed go & buy it , has anyone heard where a deal was made...anyone who was looking for a penguin book you may want to check. Another title by Robert Parker was available But the one by CJ Box still was not...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> That was Book 9 (released in May of '09). _Dead in the Family_ is Book 10 -- it was released this May. Hopefully, they'll roll it out soon, although I'm not as anxious to read it as I once was because I've heard many not-so-good reviews of it!


Well, duh. I can't believe I looked right over the year! The new one will be posted soon I'm sure....


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for the Penguin book readers here!  

I mostly read non-fiction and so this doesn't really affect me directly, but I felt so sorry for those who wanted their Penguin books. Now they can get back to READING.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I picked up Magic Bleeds (Ilona Andrews) for $6.39 this morning!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the information and the links!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed only two were priced over $9.99 and neither of them said that the price was set by the publisher.  Nora Roberts is $9.99, which is not unusual for a new release for her, and the rest were under that price.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

When the agency model first rolled out in April, it took time for all books to show, and for all prices to show correctly.  The same thing is surely happening now.  I'd say sit back and wait just a tiny bit longer--everything will eventually be posted.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

my mistake, I think I went back to buy it & the button to purchase is gone, oh well...correction button showed up sorry I bought it at the crazy price...


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I posted another thread about this -- looks like the standoff IS finally over! It may take a while for them to roll out all the titles, but a good number are already available (just not well-integrated into the search yet). Nevermind, looks like the threads were merged!

ETA: Storm Prey is available.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks! purchased & wife will pitch a fit as I bought 3 so far but all good I'll read them...prices are prices but these were must reads for me,


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, the 3 I bought were all $6.39 -- in line with the pre-"Agency Model" prices of new releases for not-as-popular-as-some-authors paperbacks, so I was very pleased to see that.  I'm guessing the Sandford book that is currently $15 will go down to $9.99 soon enough, they've been selling the hardback at that price during the no-ebook debacle.

Thanks, Heather, for adding the pretty links to your post!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Great. Wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah!  Apparently the dispute between Penguin and Amazon has been resolved (at least that's what I've been reading all over the Internet).

ANYWAY ... Savor the Moment is now available for Kindle.  I just downloaded it!!!!!!

I know there are quite a few of us on this board waiting for this book, so I rushed over here to tell everyone.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> ETA: Storm Prey is available.


When I click this link, it says that this title is not available in the US.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting!

Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the other thread that has some links to books. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25474.msg474509.html#msg474509


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Indeed. . .and as you can see the party's already started. . . . . . .


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Savor the moment is showing as currently unavailable but is in the top 100.  I can't download right now anyway but thought I'd share


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Savor the moment is showing as currently unavailable but is in the top 100. I can't download right now anyway but thought I'd share


It was there earlier, so I'm sure it will be back. If anyone has another link for me let me know and I'll update the links in my post.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting, at least a couple of the other books have gone away too -- Storm Prey and Bewitched are both showing as "not available in the U.S."  I didn't try any others.

They must still be working on everything...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried the rest of the links in Heather's post and all but Savor the Moment show as "not available in the U.S." now, while that one is just a dead link and doesn't show up in a search.

Who knows.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Indeed. . .and as you can see the party's already started. . . . . . .


Yes, sorry. I didn't realize. I was looking for "Nora Roberts, Savor the Moment" and didn't see the "Penguin" heading. Oh, well. At least the word is out 

I'm soooooo happy.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't found Dead in the Family or Changes. If anybody does, let me know and I'll add a link.
> 
> If there are any other books now available that you know have been tied up in this dispute, just let me know and I'll add them.


WWW:Watch from Robert Sawyer is another holdup. It wasn't there when I checked a couple hours ago.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very strange.  I downloaded Savor the Moment about 30 seconds before my first post on here.  Now it's gone.  I'm guessing it will go back up shortly.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Savor the Moment isn't suppose to be out until tomorrow. I bought it today and I just checked to see if it downloaded. It did.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Savor the Moment isn't suppose to be out until tomorrow. I bought it today and I just checked to see if it downloaded. It did.


Arghhhhhh, I missed it! That's what I get for being at work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> If you don't mind doing the pretty links, Heather, here are some other books that I know I've seen others mention as being interested in (including that dang $15 Storm Prey which I didn't buy yet but someone else may want to):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Lost-Fleet-Victorious-ebook/dp/B003NX7OLO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1274895284&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


As Dougmom previously posted, Storm Prey is currently showing as unavailable to US buyers?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had pre-ordered it. I wonder if that is why they haven't taken it back. So far, it is still listed on my Manage Your Kindle page and it is on my Kindle. At least it was this morning. I am still leaving WN on in case I get the update, so it might be gone when I get home from work.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

They are all showing not available in the US for me - except one that doesn't show up at all


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

And I had so much hope.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/books/

This link tells the good news
Penguin and Amazon hashed out their troubles
Good news for Penguin followers


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

still no Savor the moment by NR or the search her new stand alone was available for preorder for a second yesterday


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Very weird that the titles that were available yesterday no longer seem to be available. I guess maybe they rolled them out sooner than they meant to? Anyway, lucky me already downloaded _Lover Mine_ by J.R. Ward, so I'll have something to keep me busy until the other books become available! (I guess I should just leave my WN off just in case Amazon decides to try to snatch it back!)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Savor the Moment isn't suppose to be out until tomorrow. I bought it today and I just checked to see if it downloaded. It did.


Mine did too.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like the books linked above are back to being available again, this time with new "this price is set by the publisher" prices. Interestingly, I bought _Lover Mine_ for $14.27 during the small window of time when they were available a couple of days ago. (Was so excited to see it, I one-clicked before even looking at the price!) Now it's $12.99. What are the chances I could get that $1.28 difference back? (Could I cancel my order, delete it from my Kindle, and then re-order/download?) It's only $1.28, but still.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

A new release ~Magic Bleeds by Ilona Andrews ~ that was previously unavailable on kindle just became available AND for only $6.99. Yay for me!

_(Insert shameless plug here--if you like urban fantasy, check out Ilona's Kate Daniels series!!!)_

Is the standoff between Amazon and Penguin over?

I still can't seem to get Savor the Moment by Nora Roberts but I don't think that one was a Penguin book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You (by which I mean anyone) have 7 days to ask for a refund, no questions asked.

Or you could call them (or use 'call me back') and see if they'll just issue you a credit. 

I'd do it.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had no problem downloading Savor the Moment this morning. If I searched by title, it didn't come up. I used the link on the 1st page of this thread, and got it with no problems.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

My missing Penguin book was Murderous Procession by Arianna Franklin.  It's back, but at $17.99!!!! I don't think I'll be paying that, when it's listed at $12.99 at B&N and Kobo and $9.99 for the hardcover at Amazon.

I hope they get things straightened out soon.

Tracey


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy to say that the 3 books I bought when they were briefly available on Wednesday were at $6.39 each then, and came back at $6.99 -- so I saved $1.80 total by being lucky and on-the-spot.  Usually it's the other way around for me.  The one at $15.37 that I didn't buy is now $14.99, so a little less but still not low enough for me to get it just yet. I hope it will drop soon, if they stick with the 'bestsellers at $9.99' thing under the new Agency Model (I have no idea if they will or not).


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Looks like the books linked above are back to being available again, this time with new "this price is set by the publisher" prices. Interestingly, I bought _Lover Mine_ for $14.27 during the small window of time when they were available a couple of days ago. (Was so excited to see it, I one-clicked before even looking at the price!) Now it's $12.99. What are the chances I could get that $1.28 difference back? (Could I cancel my order, delete it from my Kindle, and then re-order/download?) It's only $1.28, but still.


I once pre-ordered a book, which was delivered at midnight (yay!), but then the next day was free. I called Amazon, and they refunded the price (~$6), but said the book would be deleted from my Kindle the next time I turned Whispernet on, and I'd have to repurchase it. You'll probably have to go through the same hassle, but I think they'd refund it for you. BTW, _Lover Mine_ was an awesome book!! (Even though I had to buy it elsewhere.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I'm so happy for the Penguin book readers here!
> 
> I mostly read non-fiction and so this doesn't really affect me directly, but I felt so sorry for those who wanted their Penguin books. Now they can get back to READING.


Believe me when I say that this dispute did not keep me from reading!! There are lots of other books out there that are just as good as any of the Penguin published books. Nora Roberts is a favorite of mine and I even started a thread in the Lets talk Kindle board about this issue and as stated there would not be buying any other form of "Savor the Moment" and would wait for the Kindle edition.

Thank you Luv for posting the links. I had found the NR book the other day but needed to wait until today to order it and then could not find it again. I don't understand the search machine that is in place for these books now.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> My missing Penguin book was Murderous Procession by Arianna Franklin. It's back, but at $17.99!!!! I don't think I'll be paying that, when it's listed at $12.99 at B&N and Kobo and $9.99 for the hardcover at Amazon.
> 
> I hope they get things straightened out soon.
> 
> Tracey


I'm totally pissed about this too. I REALLY want to read that book!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> My missing Penguin book was Murderous Procession by Arianna Franklin. It's back, but at $17.99!!!! I don't think I'll be paying that, when it's listed at $12.99 at B&N and Kobo and $9.99 for the hardcover at Amazon.
> 
> I hope they get things straightened out soon.
> 
> Tracey


$9.99 for the hardback and $17.99 for the ebook?!? Riciculous!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe Amazon put the hard back at that price to force Penquin to deal for the e-books. Normally, you would pay anywhere from 19.99 to 24.99 for a first release hard cover book from a popular author. I know I did before the Kindle. If you wait a month or so it will be out in paperback and the price will likely go down. Also, even the popular books that are priced higher on the Kindle usually go down after the first week or so. Just keep checking and I'm sure you will see a reduction of price soon.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> Woo hoo! Thanks for posting the link for Lover Mine, Luv -- I just searched for it and couldn't find it! (And it still shows with an "I'd like to read this book on Kindle!" link.) Can you find Dead in the Family? (I can't find that one either, but I guess I'm not searching correctly.)


I found it by going to the DTB page for Dead in the Family and then clicking on the little link on the left that said "start reading on your kindle in less than a minute."


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres the link to Dead in the Family
http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Family-Sookie-Stackhouse-ebook/dp/B00329UW8Q/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

sebat said:


>


At last! *tears of joy*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bluefrog said:


> At last! *tears of joy*


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was excited to see the Penguin books back, I was a few days from putting a library hold on the book I wanted.  I finally got the last Lost Fleet book but at 50 cents more than the preorder.  At least it was still at a price I was willing to pay.  It sucks that some of the books are priced so high.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Heres the link to Dead in the Family
> http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Family-Sookie-Stackhouse-ebook/dp/B00329UW8Q/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


Thank you so much for posting that! This is the last one I have been waiting for that was already released.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

before I make a couple of purchases is tax now being added to Penguin book interested in books 2 &3 of the NR bride quartet?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> before I make a couple of purchases is tax now being added to Penguin book interested in books 2 &3 of the NR bride quartet?


Pengin is charging tax on all books in all 50 states. Scroll down in this link to the light gray box, it lists the publishers and in which states they feel they maintain a significant enough presence that they must charge sales tax. http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2010/05/30/dear-jane-why-arent-penguin-books-in-the-kindle-store/


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Pengin is charging tax on all books in all 50 states. Scroll down in this link to the light gray box, it lists the publishers and in which states they feel they maintain a significant enough presence that they must charge sales tax. http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2010/05/30/dear-jane-why-arent-penguin-books-in-the-kindle-store/


thx guess I'll wait until I renew my GC


----------

